# Billing units for CPT 59050



## debbierath (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm hoping someone could help me with the number of units to use for CPT 59050. Is is suppose to be 1 unit per date of service or do the units pertain to time, i.e 7 hours would be 7 units?  Thanks


----------



## SUZANNE MARSHALL (Jan 27, 2009)

*Suzanne H, CPC SLC UT CHAPTER*

In reviewing the coding Companion for OB/GYN 2009 edition, the code does not state the time, other than "the procedure is supervised during labor until delivery", so I believe you can only bill once after the electrode is attached to the fetus' scalp until it is either removed or the baby is delivered. 

It may be billable again if the circumstances are such that the monitoring is done on day 1, removed, no delivery and then day 2 is reattached and the fetus is delivered.  but I have not seen that particular circumstance to know.

Hope that helps a little


----------

